# Chainsaw



## chainsaw (Oct 26, 2009)

It's all my fault-I started a smoke this weekend which was pretty good. The batteries in the camera died, and it was an old enough camera that changing the picture size was a lot of bother. I have one pic of it before it (the camera) died.
So tonight for the first time I thought (like the commercial for renting videos) hey! I can smoke during the week! (Niave)

Easier said than done. After shopping for a leaf blower (which I have been waffling about for five years) I realized I needed to do something about supper.

So I bought some Anahiem peppers(WHICH I WAS GOING TO Stuff, ..BUT), Jalapeno's. about 1/2 lb of shrimp and some lamb shanks (bet you wondered when the baby sheep would bleet!)

The shanks were inedible, but I threw them in the skillet anyway for flavor. Which worked, actually. The dogs thought different. They wanted the bones. Not.

I was reading the Farmer's almanac this weekend about the "eternal stew pot" the French had a couple centuries ago. Evidently, they had this big iron caldroun that was always on the fire. If a piece of meat was taken away, one was added. And so forth. Not necessarily always just the French in that regard.

So anyway, we shredded about a pound of peppers, some shrimp. lamb shanks, oinions, and other assorted spices before stuffing some bell peppers and socking into the smoker.

Lord help me if I didn't send a q-view. I meant to.
However, this is the story:

five Anahiem peppers
three assorted bell peppers
can mushrooms
1/2 lb shrimp
cut-up onion
pckg spanish rice
paprika
onion powder
garlic
garlic powder
soy sauce
lamb shanks
fried the above in a pan
hollowed out the peppers and mixed the spanish rice together
draped several pieces of bacon over them

also-a dozen obt's split with cream cheese, sour cream, pizza cheese inserted. Laid them out with bacon on top-but wait! Too many leftover, shoved a shrimp into each one under the bacon!

AWESOME!
i will work on the picture size.
Chainsaw


----------

